# ATI Treiber für Xorg 6.8 am 17.01 released!

## ank666

Hallo ATI-geplagte Leidensgenossen,

lt. einem Posting von Mathew Tippett (Linux Developer bei ATI) soll der neue Treiber am 17.01 erscheinen, das wäre ja fast zu schön...  :Wink: 

Changes:

1. 64 bit support

2. xorg 6.8 support

3. GLSL (openGL shading?)

4. bug fixes 

Quelle:

http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=652

LINK:

ATI Homepage

----------

## aZZe

Wie du es schon sagst, es wäre ja fast zu schön   :Rolling Eyes:   Mal sehen wie viel Bugfixes wir für dieses Release brauchen, damit es einigermaßen läuft. Na ja lassen wir un überraschen.

----------

## Hilefoks

ProLinux hat im Dezember auch schon über diesen Treiber berichtet, wie ich finde etwas ausführlicher.  :Wink: 

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2004/7657.html

----------

## Beforegod

Die große Frage ist..

kommt er wirklich am 17.01

Ich erinnere mich noch genau an den Termin irgendwann Dez. dann Anfang Jan. und nun Mitte  :Wink: 

Bin mal gespannt ob das Web Dv. Team wieder Urlaub macht  :Wink: 

----------

## frary

Ich gehöre erst seit kurzem zu den ATI-Leidenden, warte jetzt aber schon mindestens 2 Monate auf den Xorg Kompatiblen Treiber.

Wie lange wartet ihr schon bzw. wie lange habt ihr gewartet bevor ihr eine andere Karte gekauft habt?

Oder anders: Glaubt ihr, das sich das warten lohnt?

Nachdem man sich so lange Zeit gelassen hat, erwarte ich einen echt guten Treiber, stramme 3d Performance und Fehlerfreiheit. Ist das alleine durch die Entwicklung bei ATI überhaupt machbar? Ich meine z.B. was ist mit dem Treiber beim nächsten Release von xorg? 

Beim derzeitigen Stand der Dinge muss ich über den Kauf einer alten Nvidia-Karte nachdenken, da selbst die bessere Performance bringen würde als meine Radeon9000!

T

----------

## aZZe

Na laut ATI soll es sich ja schon lohnen. Xorg 6.8 Unterstützung und damit "echte" Transparenz ist schon sehr nett. Im Desktop Bereich würde ich allerdings nie eine ATI einsetzen, da ich ja hier freier bin als im Notebook Bereich und ne hübsche NVIDIA reinpflanzen kann. Nur bei den meisten Notebooks heutzutage gibts leider nur noch ATI Karten oder im schlimmsten Fall diese Intel Extreme irgendwas Dinger, Zeugs Gefrickel da....wie auch immer. Also ich denke mal warten und vor allem hoffen lohnt sich schon.....hoffe ich.   :Cool: 

----------

## ank666

Bingo, bin auch dank meines Notebooks zur ATI Grafikkarte gekommen...

----------

## Hilefoks

Im Desktop würde ich auch keine ATI einsetzen. Das kann sich allerdings auch schnell ändern wenn ATI jetzt einen guten Treiber bringt und diesen auch konsequent weiterpflegt.

Im Laptop, mit dem ich nicht spielen möchte, finde ich...

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> ...diese Intel Extreme irgendwas Dinger, Zeugs Gefrickel da....wie auch immer...

 

...allerdings sehr brauchbar.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## R!tman

Dann kann ich auch endlich mal Exposé testen. Das soll es ja seit xorg-6.8 geben. Hoffentlich geht das auch bei xfce. Naja, sonst mach ich mir halt wieder gnome drauf, oder auch nicht.

----------

## Ragin

Also ich warte auch schon seit xorg damals in den unstable Zweig gekommen ist auf einen gescheiten ATI Treiber. Vorbei die Tage, an denen man sich den Abend mit ET versüßen konnte...

Wenn der Treiber nun endlich kommen sollte und mein X dann auch nicht permanent abkracht bin ich wieder zufrieden  :Smile: .

Teilweise war ich echt schon kurz davor mir wieder eine NVidia zu kaufen. Damals habe ich mir nur die 9800 PRO geholt, da sie (damals) die besten Werte hatte und ich vor allem Prince Of Persia damit zocken konnte, was mit meiner GeForce4 MX leider nicht möglich war.

----------

## aZZe

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Im Desktop würde ich auch keine ATI einsetzen. Das kann sich allerdings auch schnell ändern wenn ATI jetzt einen guten Treiber bringt und diesen auch konsequent weiterpflegt.
> 
> Im Laptop, mit dem ich nicht spielen möchte, finde ich...
> 
>  *darktemplaaa wrote:*   ...diese Intel Extreme irgendwas Dinger, Zeugs Gefrickel da....wie auch immer... 
> ...

 

Ja, ja nur schau ich auch gern ma DVD ....im Zug oder so.  :Wink:  Ich weiss dafür reichen die Intel Teile auch  :Wink: 

----------

## NanoCosm

Wer es glauben mag.... aber naja, mal sehen  :Wink: 

Ich habe nur ein wenig Angst vor sätzen wie "verbesserte Stabilität"

Soll also heissen, das ist NICHT stabil, stürzt aber weniger häufig ab als vorher. Tolle Sache sowas! Weiter so! In 100 Jahren gibt es dann nur noch 1 Crash die Woche, oder wie?

Evtl. bleibe ich wohl doch bei den Xorg treibern

Keep on smiling  :Wink: )

----------

## mrsteven

 *frary wrote:*   

> Nachdem man sich so lange Zeit gelassen hat, erwarte ich einen echt guten Treiber, stramme 3d Performance und Fehlerfreiheit.

 

Elender Optimist!  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:  Ein guter Treiber von ATI für Linux wäre wirklich eine vorher noch nie dagewesene Sensation!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber ich werde mir das Ding auch mal anschauen, wenn es rauskommt, aber ich erwarte ehrlich gesagt nicht zu viel...  :Confused: 

----------

## chrib

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Im Desktop würde ich auch keine ATI einsetzen. Das kann sich allerdings auch schnell ändern wenn ATI jetzt einen guten Treiber bringt und diesen auch konsequent weiterpflegt.
> 
> 

 

ATI und gute Treiber schliessen sich gegenseitig aus (zumindestens unter Linux).

----------

## frary

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Elender Optimist!   Ein guter Treiber von ATI für Linux wäre wirklich eine vorher noch nie dagewesene Sensation!  

 

Das wollte ich jetzt nicht hören! Mal was anderes: Wann wird der Treiber in Portage verfügbar, falls er morgen kommt? Noch morgen, im lauf der Woche, ...

Ich wäre ja schon zufrieden, wenn er die Performance und stabilität von 3.14 bringen oder etwas überbieten könnte. Ich habe wegen der Features von xorg 6.8 damals auf den Kernel-Treiber umgestellt, seitdem macht zocken kaum noch Sinn und composite & Transparenz machen auch nur im Standbild Spaß!

Ohne Witz, es gab noch nie gute ATI-Linux-Treiber? Beschissen dass. Mein ehrliches Mitleid gilt allen, die für eine 9800 ein Vermögen bezahlt haben.

Was glaubt ihr, wo das Problem liegt? Keine Zeit, keine Lust, Unvermögen der schnellen Entwicklung zu folgen, eingleisige Denkweise, Schmiergelder von Herstellern anderer BS, Bosheit?

T

----------

## dakjo

Ich würde da eher sagen unfähigkeit!?!?

Naja mal sehen _wann_ die denn wirklich zur verfügung stehen.

Ich bin gespannt, aber warscheinlich sind die webserver morgen so überlastet das man sowiso nicht sofort den treiber bekommt.

----------

## hoschi

Das man bei ATi nicht programmieren kann haben sie oft genug bewiesen, zumindest seit man nicht mehr in Deutschland programmiert (der Linux-Treiber war ja ein deutsches "Produkt"). Na ja, der Ruf unter Linux ist nicht besser als der unter Windows von vor zwei Jahren....  :Very Happy: 

*nvidia_karte_hab_und_unter_linux_zocken_kann*

----------

## Ragin

Hat schon jemand den neuen Treiber gesichtet?

Bisher war ja noch nix von zu sehen.

----------

## Tobiking

Ich hoffe noch darauf da die ati typen nen paar stunden in der Vergangenheit leben (Zeitzonen)   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## mkr

Nein, leider noch nicht. Laut einem Post im rage3d-Forum werden die Treiber normalerweise gegen Arbeitsende released. Durch die Zeitverschiebung wird es hier also später werden, so gegen Mitternacht vielleicht... Dann kann ich endlich zocken, hab noch einiges nachzuholen!   :Smile: 

----------

## hyp0r

"Normalerweise"? Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, was an Releases bei ATI normal sein soll. Die releasen doch so gut wie nix.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

Wart, wart, wart .....

----------

## NightDragon

Hm. Ach Leute. Und wenns noch 3 Tage dauern sollte, was solls.

Wenn er heute nicht rauskommt, dann eben morgen.

Ich bin auch ein Leidensgenosse mit meienr ATI M9 R250.

Aber auf den einen Tag kommts dann auch nicht mehr drauf an.

zeitzone hin oder her, Arbeitsende auf und ab. Hauptsache er kommt bald raus und ist wirklich um Ecken besser wie der alte.

----------

## Garwin

zumindest hat der zuständige Gentoo-Dev das Ebuild laut einem Schreiber im Rage3D-Forum schon liegen.  :Smile:  Schaun mer doch mal.

----------

## Teetante

Wenn ATI uns nicht schon so lange hingehalten hätte und ihre Zusagen irgendwann mal eingehalten hätte, wäre die Stimmung nicht so aufgeheizt.

Nur war der Treiber, der nun wirklich dringende Probleme zu lösen hat, schon für Dezember angekündigt. Irgendwann wurde er halt nahezu kommentarlos verschoben.

Diese "Informationspolitik" ist das grösste Problem von Ati. Man sagt der Community nicht einfach so Dinge zu und hält sie dann kommentarlos nicht ein - vor allem nicht, wenn der Wettbewerber es _deutlich_ besser macht.

Ich bin nur aufgekratzt, weil ich vielleicht bald endlich die Windoze loswerde, da ich sie nur brauche, wenn ich mal was zocken möchte. Wie schön könnte die Welt sein?

----------

## hyp0r

Die Welt IST schön. Draussen vor der Tür. Schönes Wetter, kein Regen, tolle Luft. Schonmal gesehen?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NightDragon

Was ist "draussen"? *gg* Kenn ich gar nicht... 

Hm... Welt... welt... sagt mir was...

ist das nicht diese Sci-Fi Erscheinung die man Planet Erde nennt? Wos angeblich sowas wie Wälder, Wiesen und Orte ohne Lüftergeräusch gibt?...

Hm... Wahnsinn, was man alles bei StarTrek lernen kann  :Smile:  .

----------

## dakjo

Ahhhhh Welt, das Stueck zwischen Computerraum und Kundencomputerraum  .........

----------

## chrib

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Was ist "draussen"? *gg* Kenn ich gar nicht... 
> 
> 

 

Wie heisst das gleich noch: outside is, where the pizza comes from.

----------

## hoschi

Real-Life ist verdammt geil, und habt ihr schon die Grafik gesehen?

----------

## Blackdream

jo die grafik ist geil aber die story nene die is beschissen  :Wink: 

----------

## Teetante

Im Real Life fehlt die Save Funktion.

----------

## NightDragon

Doch die Save-Funktion gibts!

Nur streiten sich viele ob sie wirklich funktioniert.

Mit orthodoxen, katholischen und anglikanischen Plugins, gehts nicht.

Aber da das hinduistische bzw. buddhistische Plugin irre viel Arbeit bedeutet und einige Konflikte zum neune und auch alten EDV-Plugin bringt, hab ichs nie verwendet. Mit dem solls laut den Hersteller "Gott und Götter" funktionieren.

Übrigens: Kennt jemand für euch einen geeigneten Hexeditor für den Kondostand im Bank-Slot?

Oder wie stellt ihr das an? Wie schafft ihr das nen Job zu bekommen? ... Ich glaub, dass Spiel gefällt mir nicht.

----------

## Ragin

Ne, du verwechselst da was. Der Kontostand geht über die normale Welt. Da gibts sogenannte "Online-Banking" Seiten. Das hat nix mit der anderen Paralellwelt zu tun.

Die Grafik ist auch ned immer gut. Manche Figuren werden ständig so schwammig gerendert.

Ausserdem ist das Problem mit den Grafikkarten so gravierend. Wenn die mal nen Schuss weg haben kannst die kaum wieder hinbekommen. Die meisten Hardware-Werkstätten reparieren nur auf Risiko und wenn was schief geht ist sie unersetzbar kaputt. Gibt zwar noch APIs wie Kontaktlinsen und Brille, aber das wahre ists auch nicht. Da muss auf jeden Fall noch einiges mit der Kompatibilität gemacht werden.

Auch störend ist, dass manche Figuren scheinbar in bestimmten Dimensionen arge Probleme haben. Diese Fehlentwicklungen riechen immer unangenehm und gröhlen rum. Denke aber mal, dass da das Problem auch bei der Alkoholschnittstelle liegt. Sicher bin ich mir aber auch nicht, da diese ja bei vielen einwandfrei funktioniert.

Wobei ich mal denke, dass die "Realworld" auf einem Windows Server aufgesetzt ist. Tagsüber sieht man ja immer öfter Bluescreens. Da mag ich dann doch lieber die schwarze Konsole. Da ist auch ned alles so bunt  :Smile: .

----------

## ank666

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ahhhhh Welt, das Stueck zwischen Computerraum und Kundencomputerraum  .........

 

Hey ja, das hab ich auch schon mal gesehen, die Grafik sieht wirklich sehr realisitisch aus, wie machen die das bloß,

aber wie kann man gespeicherte Spielstände in diesem Real-Life-Modus eigentlich wieder laden? *g*

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Hm. Ach Leute. Und wenns noch 3 Tage dauern sollte, was solls.
> 
> Wenn er heute nicht rauskommt, dann eben morgen.

 

Naja wenn abzusehen ist, dass der Termin nicht klappt, dann ist es besser einfach mal die Fresse zu halten 

und nicht im Voraus schon großartige Ankündigungen zu machen, da ist jeder Kunde angepisst...

----------

## mkr

Mich nervt vorallem, dass die Treiber anscheindend fertig sind, aber noch nicht veröffentlicht wurden. Man hätte die Beta schon öffentlich machen sollen, geschadet hätte es ATI nicht. Treiber werden ja schliesslich nicht "raubkopiert".

----------

## dakjo

Wart, wart, wart ......

----------

## Schnitzel86

Ich bin ziemlich neu bei gentoo, aber wenn ich unter /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers nachschaue dann gibt es dort noch einige andere Versionen als die 3.14.6 unteranderem auch die 3.9.0. Was sind das für Versionen??

----------

## R!tman

Das geraet hier irgendwie auf die falsche Spur!

Schon jemand was von dem heute erscheinenden Treiber was gesehen?

----------

## Blackdream

ältere  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

 *R!tman wrote:*   

> Das geraet hier irgendwie auf die falsche Spur!
> 
> Schon jemand was von dem heute erscheinenden Treiber was gesehen?

 

Nein, wart, wart, wart ......

----------

## anyc

Ich wär dafür den Ati-Firmensitz zu stürmen und uns die Treiber gewaltsam

zu holen   :Wink: 

----------

## R!tman

 *empanyc wrote:*   

> Ich wär dafür den Ati-Firmensitz zu stürmen und uns die Treiber gewaltsam
> 
> zu holen  

 

In warte zwar auf die Treiber, doch da ich mir eh bald einen neuen Rechner mit nvidia kaufen werde, habe ich es nicht sooo eilig. Aber prizipiell eine gute Idee   :Wink: .

----------

## dakjo

Bis ich da bin ist der Treiber schon ne Woche raus .....

.... aber mann könnte ja deren Server mal hXXoRn...

----------

## mkr

...oder ein Betatester könnte sich mal etwas freigiebig geben und die Treiber anonym auf einen FTP uploaden.

Wenn die Treiber wirklich erst gegen Mitternacht kommen, muss ich bis morgen früh zocken und penn dann im Büro ein, was für die Wirtschaft nicht förderlich ist.   :Smile: 

----------

## anyc

Ich habe mich damals für meinen Desktop-PC glücklicherweise für

eine Nvidia entschieden. Leider hat man bei Notebooks nicht diese Auswahl.

----------

## The_Fang

 *mkr wrote:*   

> ...oder ein Betatester könnte sich mal etwas freigiebig geben und die Treiber anonym auf einen FTP uploaden.
> 
> Wenn die Treiber wirklich erst gegen Mitternacht kommen, muss ich bis morgen früh zocken und penn dann im Büro ein, was für die Wirtschaft nicht förderlich ist.  

 

Also zocken kann ich mit den bisherigen auch sehr gut. WarCraft 3 geht wunderbar, aber auch UT2004 läuft nicht schlecht mit guter Grafik.

Das einzige was ich will ist XOrg6.8.

----------

## NightDragon

@ mkr *lach*

Du würdest also damit kommen, das die Wirtschaft nie besser wird solange ATI sich so mit den Treibern zeit lässt? +g* Gute Idee... Klage ATI doch in den USA an. Dort ist niemand für sich selbst schuld, sondern immer der andere *g*.

@ dakjo... gar nicht mehr am warten?

@ ALLE... soll ich euch ne SMS schreiben, wenn der Treiber dann im portage-Tree ist? *g* bin sowieso die ganze zeit wach *gg*.

----------

## Ragin

 *empanyc wrote:*   

> Ich wär dafür den Ati-Firmensitz zu stürmen und uns die Treiber gewaltsam
> 
> zu holen  

 

Bin dabei!

Konnte schon so lang dank ATI keine EGO-SHooter mehr spielen, dass ich das halt irgendwo auf eine andere Ebene umwälzen muss  :Smile: 

Holst mich ab?  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Und genau deshalb habe ich vor kurzem meine 9700er rausgekickt und mir ne FX5700 geholt. Hatte das echt mehr als leid.

----------

## equinox0r

tja und ich leb seit 3 monaten mit einer radeon 9600 und leide wie ein tier...

wobei meine leiden eigentlich erheblich gemildert worden sind, vorher war eine tnt2 drin  :Wink: 

----------

## Blackdream

ich drücke die ganze zeit diesen komischen kreis button und es ändert sich nichts   :Shocked: 

----------

## equinox0r

geduld mein junger padawan ...

----------

## hyp0r

Sie sind da!!

----------

## mkr

 *Quote:*   

> X.Org 6.8	Download	3.6 	1/17/05 	Version: 8.8.25

 

YES!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## equinox0r

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> @ ALLE... soll ich euch ne SMS schreiben, wenn der Treiber dann im portage-Tree ist? *g* bin sowieso die ganze zeit wach *gg*.

 

*keine sms bekommen hab*  :Sad: 

----------

## Blackdream

so runterlad 

entpacken und dann x server neustarten *g*

----------

## Tobiking

Ich habe es immer gewusst. Habe extra als ich vor 2-3 Wochen Gentoo neu installiert habe xorg 6.8 drauf gepackt und mein linux net mehr angerührt. Jetzt wird erstmal installiert   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## anyc

IT'S OUT!!!

----------

## equinox0r

 *empanyc wrote:*   

> IT'S OUT!!!

 

 :Question: 

----------

## frary

Schon in Portage?

----------

## Schnitzel86

JEPEEE!

http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux.html?type=linux&prodType=graphic&prod=productsLINUXdriver&submit.x=8&submit.y=6&submit=GO%21

----------

## anyc

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

>  *empanyc wrote:*   IT'S OUT!!! 
> 
> 

 

Ach, der doooofe Proxy-cache  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

Ich will ja niemandem mit Kernel 2.6 dem Spaß verderben, aber...

 *Quote:*   

> Q6:  	  What Linux kernel version is needed for this driver?
> 
> A6: 	Version 2.4 of the Linux kernel is required for this driver. This kernel version is installed as standard in many current Linux distributions. Support for the newer version 2.6 kernel is under development and should be available in a future release.

 

Gefunden unter: Driver FAQ

HTH

T.

----------

## Schnitzel86

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
>  *Quote:*   Q6:  	  What Linux kernel version is needed for this driver?
> 
> A6: 	Version 2.4 of the Linux kernel is required for this driver. This kernel version is installed as standard in many current Linux distributions. Support for the newer version 2.6 kernel is under development and should be available in a future release. 
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Hat es schon jemand mit 2.6 Probiert??

----------

## int2str

Kernel version 2.6 wird unterstuezt. Der FAQ ist noch nicht auf dem neuesten Stand.

Mehr infos hier:

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.8.25.html

----------

## equinox0r

bei mir steht da:

Q6:  	  What Linux kernel version is needed for this driver?

A6: 	Version 2.4 of the Linux kernel is required for this driver. This kernel version is installed as standard in many current Linux distributions. Support for the newer version 2.6 kernel is also included.

 :Question:   :Question: 

EDIT: ah, alles klar  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

Der wird mit Kernel 2.6 gehen  :Smile: 

----------

## Tobiking

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ATI module generator V 2.0
> 
> ==========================
> ...

 

Würd eigentlich net kommen wenn es mit 2.6 net funzen würde   :Very Happy:  .

Trotzdem hänge ich hier:

```

*** Warning: "pci_find_class" [/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko] undefined!

```

```

- trying a sample load of the kernel module

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-nitro2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

failed.

```

Kann sein das der den nitro net mag   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mkr

Den Fehler habe ich auch! Komischerweise hatte ich genau den gleichen mit den alten Treibern, dort konnte ich ihn mit einem inoffiziellen Patch beheben. Aber der neue sollte nicht die gleichen Fehler haben, oder?

----------

## Tobiking

Hab kurz mal mit google gesucht (hätte ich vorher machen sollen   :Very Happy:  ). Das Problem ist das beim Kernel 2.6.10 

pci_find_class in pci_get_class

Es soll funzen in der datei: fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/agpgart_be.c

das jedesmal umzubennenen. Bei mir läd der traiber nun zumindest ^^.

----------

## chrroessner

Treiber gesichtet.

----------

## mkr

Habs auch gerade gefunden und das Modul lädt nun. So, noch kurz X neu starten und dann testen. Falls ich hier länger nicht mehr im Forum auftauchen sollte, laufen die Treiber...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## chrroessner

Der Teiber ist da. Unter http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx64_6_8_0-8.8.25-1.x86_64.rpm

habe ich ihn gerade gedownloadet.

Der Treiber lies sich problemlos bauen und laden.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 919 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] module unloaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 919 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] module unloaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005] on minor 0

Jetzt warte ich mal auf das passende Ebuild.

----------

## R!tman

Sehr schoen, haette ich ja ehrlich nicht gedacht, dass der wirklich heute noch kommt.

----------

## R!tman

Hier

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=281192&highlight=atidrivers

gibts uebrigens auch ein zusammengebasteltes ebuild.

----------

## hoschi

bin ja mal gespannt ob ihr mit euren ati-krücken an uns nvidianer ran kommt  :Very Happy: 

endlich mal ein ordentlich hardware-glaubenkrieg unter linux *g*

----------

## NightDragon

@ hoschi *g*

ABer locker auch noch, wenn er läuft *hehe*.

nix 2 teiliges nvidia ebuild.

ein ATI- ein Stolz *gg*.

Ps.: Im 2. rechner ist sowieso ne nvidia drinnen +g*

----------

## equinox0r

aus meiner nvidia-zeit weiss ich noch:

/usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r1.ebuild

```
DEPEND="virtual/libc

    virtual/x11

    >=x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1

    ~media-video/nvidia-kernel-${PV}"
```

ein "emerge nvidia-glx" reichte also völlig  :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

Schon anderes erlebt *g*.

----------

## mkr

Ich habe mit den neuen Treibern noch genau die gleichen Probleme wie mit den alten!

Vorgehen:

- Treiber installiert (mit 2.6.10 Patch), externes AGP-Modul verwendet (da die Treiber meinen Chipsatz nicht unterstützen)

- X starten => Freeze

- neu gebootet

- X startet

- glxinfo zeigt "Direct Rendering: Yes"

- glxgears gestartet => Freeze

- Reboot, danach Tuxracer gestartet => Freeze

Jede OpenGL-Applikation crasht, obwohl die Treiber zu laufen scheinen. Genau wie vor dem Update.

Weiss jemand Rat? Wäre sehr, sehr dankbar!

----------

## Nori

Scheint nicht am Treiber zu liegen. X.org neu emergen? Läuft die Karte unter Windows?

----------

## hyp0r

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> bin ja mal gespannt ob ihr mit euren ati-krücken an uns nvidianer ran kommt 
> 
> endlich mal ein ordentlich hardware-glaubenkrieg unter linux *g*

 

Für sowas fangen wir keine Kriege an. Gibt schlimmeres. Die Performanz der Treiber ist sehr gut, allerdings sind die Features zum Kotzen. Keine Hibernate-Unterstützung, kein XComposite, nix sonst wichtiges. Nur blankes OpenGL. Das reisst mich nicht gerade vom Sessel.

Ach samma, was'n das da für eine Ische bei deinem Avatar?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Exxtreme

 *mkr wrote:*   

> Ich habe mit den neuen Treibern noch genau die gleichen Probleme wie mit den alten!
> 
> Vorgehen:
> 
> - Treiber installiert (mit 2.6.10 Patch), externes AGP-Modul verwendet (da die Treiber meinen Chipsatz nicht unterstützen)
> ...

 

Hast du das fglrxconfig-Skript ausgeführt?

----------

## mkr

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du das fglrxconfig-Skript ausgeführt?

 

Ja, habe ich.

Mein Rechner ist ein Shuttle Barebone mit einer Radeon 9100IGP on-board. Die sollte vom Treiber aber unterstützt werden.

----------

## chrroessner

Bei mir läuft DRI nicht auf dem AMD64. Ich habe die Extensions aus der xorg.conf entfernt, und DRI ist aktiv, aber scheinbar hat ATI immer noch Bildschirmspeicherprobleme. Wechsle ich von X noch vt und zurück, kann ich nichts mehr lesen.  :Sad: 

fglrx schreibt auch lustige Dinge nach dmesg:

```

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f00421b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 48222208

[fglrx] max   LFB = 48222208

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:108

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:<ffffffff8012c9b5>{__might_sleep+181} <ffffffffa00fc88a>{:fglrx:__ke_down_struct_sem+42} 

       <ffffffffa0111008>{:fglrx:firegl_remove_all_drawables+56} 

       <ffffffffa01005a4>{:fglrx:firegl_takedown+52} <ffffffffa00ffd54>{:fglrx:firegl_release+260} 

       <ffffffff80173752>{__fput+114} <ffffffff8017201e>{filp_close+126} 

       <ffffffff80132fa3>{put_files_struct+115} <ffffffff80134063>{do_exit+707} 

       <ffffffff80134428>{do_group_exit+280} <ffffffff8013df3a>{get_signal_to_deliver+1066} 

       <ffffffff8010dcb3>{do_signal+163} <ffffffff803c5296>{schedule_timeout+166} 

       <ffffffff8013adb0>{process_timeout+0} <ffffffff8010e8cf>{sysret_signal+28} 

       <ffffffff8010ebbb>{ptregscall_common+103} 

```

Schade. Ich dachte, ich hätte jetzt nach fast einem Jahr warten auch mal 3D auf dem AMD64  :Sad: 

Kann das irgendwie mit radeonFB zusammen hängen?

Gruß

Christian

----------

## mkr

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist: Wenn ich mich aus Gnome auslogge, stürzt X ab, bevor der gdm erscheint. Das war mit den xorg-drivers noch nicht so. Hat aber wahrscheinlich nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun.

----------

## gt_amd64

vielleicht bin ich ja zu bloed, aber ich habe eben emerge sync gemacht

und emerge -p -v ati-drivers zeigt mir auch die 8.8.25 treiber an, aber nix fuer amd64

nun frage ich mich wieso es ein x86 ebuild gibt und keins fuer amd64 ???

ps: ich kenne die gentoo ati radeon faq

pps: sollte sich jemand erbarmen und fuer die am64user ein ebuild erstellen: welche tools benutzt ihr denn zum benchmarken/testen (habe 0 ahnung von linux 3d, weil bisher kein treiber fuer amd64 vorhanden war) und kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, ob hardware MPEG2 decoden (meine ATI mobility soll das ja koennen)  dann endlich auch mit xine funktioniert? (muss man da noch was einstellen oder wird das automatisch erkannt?)

----------

## Rüpel

Hat sich die Performance der neuen Treiber verbessert? Kann ich jetzt endlich ohne Ruckeln mit meiner Radeon 9800 Pro UT2004 unter Linux spielen?

Auf jeden Fall weiß ich schon, was ich zu tun habe heute abend zu Hause. *trommel*   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## chrroessner

@gt_amd64

ACHTUNG

Das Ebuild für AMD64 ist nun auch im Portage. Bitte nicht dieses hier weiter verwenden.

----

Ich habe mir selbst ein ebuild gebaut:

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-3.14.6.ebuild,v 1.4 2005/01/08 08:26:11 lu_zero Exp $

IUSE=""

inherit eutils rpm kernel-mod

DESCRIPTION="Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.ati.com"

SRC_URI="http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx64_6_8_0-${PV}-1.x86_64.rpm"

SLOT="${KV}"

LICENSE="ATI"

KEYWORDS="-* ~amd64"

DEPEND=">=virtual/linux-sources-2.4

        app-arch/rpm2targz

        >=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0 "

RDEPEND=">=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0"

PROVIDE="virtual/opengl"

ATIBIN="${D}/opt/ati/bin"

RESTRICT="nostrip"

pkg_setup(){

        check_KV || \

                die "Please ensure /usr/src/linux points to your kernel symlink!"

        # Set up X11 implementation

        X11_IMPLEM_P="$(best_version virtual/x11)"

        X11_IMPLEM="${X11_IMPLEM_P%-[0-9]*}"

        X11_IMPLEM="${X11_IMPLEM##*\/}"

        einfo "X11 implementation is ${X11_IMPLEM}."

}

src_unpack() {

        local OLDBIN="/usr/X11R6/bin"

        cd ${WORKDIR}

        rpm_src_unpack

        cd ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod

          #epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-3.9.0-allocation.patch

          epatch ${FILESDIR}/8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch

          if [ "`echo ${KV}|grep 2.6`" ]

          then

                  epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-2.6.10-pci_get_class.patch

          fi

}

src_compile() {

        local GENTOO_ARCH=

        einfo "Building the DRM module..."

        cd ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod

        GENTOO_ARCH=${ARCH}

        unset ARCH

        addwrite "/usr/src/${FK}"

        cp 2.6.x/Makefile .

        export _POSIX2_VERSION="199209"

        kernel-mod_getversion

        if [ ${KV_MAJOR} -eq 2 -a ${KV_MINOR} -gt 5 -a ${KV_PATCH} -gt 5 ] ;

        then

                make -C /usr/src/linux M="`pwd`" modules || \

                        ewarn "DRM module not built"

        else

                make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS="`pwd`" modules || \

                        ewarn "DRM module not built"

        fi

        ARCH=${GENTOO_ARCH}

        # Removing unused stuff

        rm -rf ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/bin/{*.bz2,fgl_glxgears}

}

pkg_preinst() {

        # Clean the dinamic libGL stuff's home to ensure

        # we don't have stale libs floating around ...

        if [ -d "${ROOT}/usr/lib64/opengl/ati" ]

        then

                rm -rf ${ROOT}/usr/lib64/opengl/ati/*

        fi

}

src_install() {

        local ATI_ROOT="/usr/lib/opengl/ati"

        cd ${WORKDIR}

        # Remove unused lib32 stuff

        rm -rf ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/lib

        # DRM module

        insinto /lib/modules/${KV}/video

        doins ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

        # OpenGL libs

        exeinto ${ATI_ROOT}/lib64

                dosym ${ATI_ROOT}/lib64 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib

        doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/lib64/libGL.so.1.2

        dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib64/libGL.so.1

        dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib64/libGL.so

        dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib64/libMesaGL.so

        # X and DRI driver

        exeinto /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/drivers

        doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

        exeinto /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri

        doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

        rm -f ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o \

                ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

        # Same as in the X11 implementation

        exeinto ${ATI_ROOT}/

        dosym ../${X11_IMPLEM}/include ${ATI_ROOT}/include

        dosym ../${X11_IMPLEM}/extensions ${ATI_ROOT}/extensions

        rm -f ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/lib64/libGL.so.1.2

        # Not necessary dodoc ${WORKDIR}/usr/share/doc/fglrx/LICENSE.

        #apps

        insinto /etc/env.d

        doins ${FILESDIR}/09ati

        exeinto /opt/ati/bin

        doexe usr/X11R6/bin/*

        rm usr/X11R6/bin/*

        # Removing unused stuff

        rm -rf ${WORKDIR}/usr/{src,share}

        cp -R ${WORKDIR}/usr ${D}/

}

pkg_postinst() {

# Ebuild shouldn't do this automatically, just tell the user to do it,

# otherwise it messes up livecd/gamecd stuff ...  (drobbins, 1 May 2003)

#       if [ "${ROOT}" = "/" ]

#       then

#               /usr/sbin/opengl-update ati

#       fi

        echo

        einfo "To switch to ATI OpenGL, run \"opengl-update ati\""

        einfo "To change your XF86Config you can use the bundled \"fglrxconfig\""

        echo

        ewarn "***"

        ewarn "If you are experiencing problems with memory allocation try to add"

        ewarn "this line to in your X11 configuration file:"

        ewarn "         Option \"KernelModuleParm\"  \"agplock=0\" "

        ewarn "That should solve the hangups you could have with Neverwinter Nights"

        ewarn "***"

        # DRM module

        update-modules

}

```

Updates

1. kernel-mod und kernel-mod_getversion ergänzt

2. lib32 Verzeichnis aus WORKDIR entfernt und Links korrigiert.

3. 8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch wieder mit eingebunden

Gruß

Christian[/b]Last edited by chrroessner on Wed Jan 19, 2005 8:48 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Capitan

also ich weiß ja nicht was ich falsch gemacht hab, aber ich werde mit x.org-6.8 und den neuen ati-treibern immer auf die konsole zurückgeworfen mit der begründung, dass keine 24-bit unterstützt werden.

ich habe nur x.org emerged, danach emerge ati-drivers, opengl-update ati.

die fglrxconfig habe ich auch nochmals ausgeführt, bracjte jedoch nichts. agpgart modul habe ich das externe verwendet, welches bisher immer tadellos lief.

kernel verwende ich den 2.6.10-r4. die vorigen treiber 3.14.6 liefen anstandlos damit...

hat da ufällig einer ne idee an was es liegen könnte ?

----------

## chrroessner

Hast du mal startx als root ausprobiert? Vielleicht bekommst du da nähere Infos?

----------

## ro

ich hab grad die neuen gentoo-dev-sources installiert.

meine Frage: bei "Character Devices" hab ich jetzt /dev/agpgart ATI chipset und Direct Rendering Manager mit ATI Radeon fest eingestellt. Passt das so?

Und zur eigentlichen installation: soll ich "rpm" emergen und 

rpm -Uh --force fglrx_6_8_0-8.8.25-1.i386.rpm

machen? hab ich dann mein Modul?

----------

## Capitan

 *chrroessner wrote:*   

> Hast du mal startx als root ausprobiert? Vielleicht bekommst du da nähere Infos?

 

aber sicher doch, da bekam ich ja die meldung, dass die 24-bit nicht unterstützt werden. in der xorg.conf hab ich auch schonmal auf 16bit umeditiert, hat aber auch nicht gebracht -> gleiche meldung.

@ro

wenn man die ati-treiber verwendet sollte man die dri-treiber normal nicht mit einkompilieren.

die treiber kannst du einfach über emerge installieren (evtl. mußt du die treiber in deine package.keywords eintragen)

----------

## Rüpel

der treiber scheint im normalen portage zweig zu sein.

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?ati-drivers-8.8.25

----------

## chrroessner

Bei mir funktioniert tvtime jetzt nicht mehr  :Sad: 

```

croessner@amd64 ~ $ xvinfo

X-Video Extension version 2.2

screen #0

 no adaptors present

```

Aber:

```

Section "Module"

  Load         "dbe"

  Load         "extmod"

  Load         "v4l"

  Load         "vbe"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "glx"

  Load         "dri"

  Load         "record"

EndSection

```

SDL als Treiber kann man vergessen. Warum habe ich kein YUY2 Overlay Support mit ATI Treibern? Hat das Problem sonst noch irgendwer?

Christian

----------

## NightDragon

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH *strike* --> Die neuen treiber hauen hin *hehe*.

ENDLICH! *g*

DRM enabled... *ggg* *hrhr*

----------

## Blackdream

so grad installier

ati treiber gehen habs aber noch net mit composite unterstützung probiert aber DRI läuft jetzt unter xorg ohne probs mit glxgears bei ner radeon9500 1100fps scheint ganz ordentlich zu sein *g* jedenfalls besser als vorher  :Wink: 

----------

## Gibheer

wie hast du das gemacht?

ich habe sie emerged, aber ich habe kein Modul was ich laden kann oO

bei modprobe fglrx sagt es immer, es gaebe das Modul nicht.

Ich hab den 2.6.10er-Kernel, er kompiliert auch durch, aber immer wieder der selbe fehler *grml*

kann es vllt mit der Fehlermeldung zusammenhaengen, die ich eben vorbeirauschen sehen?

```
too many arguments
```

----------

## hoschi

 *hyp0r wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   bin ja mal gespannt ob ihr mit euren ati-krücken an uns nvidianer ran kommt 
> 
> endlich mal ein ordentlich hardware-glaubenkrieg unter linux *g* 
> 
> Für sowas fangen wir keine Kriege an. Gibt schlimmeres. Die Performanz der Treiber ist sehr gut, allerdings sind die Features zum Kotzen. Keine Hibernate-Unterstützung, kein XComposite, nix sonst wichtiges. Nur blankes OpenGL. Das reisst mich nicht gerade vom Sessel.
> ...

 

moment, ich muss mal schnell in meine privat-messages gucken, die frage kommt alle zwei wochen  :Rolling Eyes: 

-> Jennifer Sky

----------

## equinox0r

ich krieg noch nen anfall mit den neuen ati-treibern, bzw. generell mit dem ati krams...

aaalso:

ich hab mir das ebuild und die treiber runtergeladen und installiert.

danach ein fglrxconfig ausgefuehrt. dieses tolle tool gibt macht mir zwar nur eine XF86Config-4 aber das ganze in xorg.conf umzubenennen war 

meine einzige idee, nachdem xorgconfig ja nicht mehr verwendet werden soll (und auch nicht funktioniert)

das spuckt mir der X-server beim starten von X aus

```
X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux dude 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 #7 Mon Jan 10 12:34:10 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 12 January 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 18 14:43:21 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(EE) Failed to load module "Keyboard" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 8.  Server aborting
```

log und configdatei gibts jew. unter

http://www.lichtspiele.org/~equinox/xorg.conf

http://www.lichtspiele.org/~equinox/Xorg.0.log

ich bin jetzt einigermassen ratlos und hoffe dass ihr mir da weiterhelfen koennt.. thx  :Smile: 

----------

## Blackdream

das liegt daran dass die config dei von flgrxconfig erstellt wird nicht für xorg geignet ist du musst also mit xorgconfig deine config machen und dann nur den teil vom grafik device von ati in deine xorg.conf reinkopieren und natürlich als device für den screen definiern zB http://blackdream.homelinux.net/xorg.conf

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Deine Links sind tot.

Für dein totes X kann der ATI Treiber aber nichts.

```

(EE) Failed to load module "Keyboard" (module does not exist, 0)

```

Verwende einmal versuchsweise in der "xorg.conf", statt "Driver " Keyboard"":

```

Driver "keyboard" ..oder Driver "kbd"

```

----------

## gt_amd64

so... ich habe die treiber jetz auch unter amd64 emerged (dank an chrroessner) und glaube auch, dass ich die gerade am laufen habe, wbin mir aber nicht sicher weil ich nur das bekomme

```

# glxinfo | grep direct

glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

# glxgears

glxgears: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

#locate libGL.so.1

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib64/libGL.so.1.2

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib64/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1

```

lsmod zeigt mir das fglrx geladen ist (das einzige modul, dass ich habe, alles andere ist im kernel)

wie bekomme ich glxinfo und glxgears zu einer vernuenftigen ausgabe? bzw. wie kann ich sonst testen, ob das gefunzt hat?

dankeLast edited by gt_amd64 on Tue Jan 18, 2005 2:51 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mkr

Versuch mal ein "env-update", das hat bei mir geholfen.

----------

## Beforegod

Nun habe die Treiber schön installiert,

erster Schock :

Mit Composite und DMX kein DRI..

klasse für was dann die ATI Treiber

ok composite deaktiviert :

Super 3d Beschleunigung geht einwandfrei..

aber brauch ich eigentlich nicht..

also wieder composite aktiviert und glx und dri auskommentiert..

und nun der schock:

die Composite Funktion mit den ATI Treibern ist ja null zu gebrauchen...

Fazit : Nun neue Treiber schön und gut..

aber wofür xorg 6.8 mit 3d wenn das beste nicht geht (DMX)..

hätte ich auch bei 6.7 bleiben können..

----------

## Gibheer

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> wie hast du das gemacht?
> 
> ich habe sie emerged, aber ich habe kein Modul was ich laden kann oO
> 
> bei modprobe fglrx sagt es immer, es gaebe das Modul nicht.
> ...

 

kann mir denn niemand dabei helfen? Ihr habt es doch alle hinbekommen, also warum geht das dann bei mir nicht? *flenn*

edit: habe den fehler gefunden. ich haette modules-update machen muessen, naja, jetzt rennt es wenigstens. Aber dafuer hatte ich gleich bei glxgears wieder nen frezze. ein hoch auf ATI -.-Last edited by Gibheer on Tue Jan 18, 2005 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gt_amd64

 *mkr wrote:*   

> Versuch mal ein "env-update", das hat bei mir geholfen.

 

okLast edited by gt_amd64 on Tue Jan 18, 2005 3:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## equinox0r

also mein X läuft jetzt zwar allerdings steht im logfile folgendes:

```
(*(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.8.25

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

....

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

....

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDeviceInfo from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpGetMode from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpVendorId from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpDeviceId from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpRelease from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpEnable from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpSize from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpBase from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDrawableInfo from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

Symbol drmFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a is unresolved!

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
```

er startet auch nicht wie vorgegeben in der auflösung

```
    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection
```

  :Question: 

----------

## Gibheer

koennte mir vllt jemand helfen? ich habe mit den neuen Treibern wie auch mit den alten immer nur freezes wenn ich eine Anwendung mit OpeGL nutze (Q3, UT2k3, glxgears, ...)

hier ist meine xorg-conf, meine xorg-log. Nach dem freeze steht da auch nciht viel mehr drin :/

und dmesg | grep pci sagt, dass pci_enable_device fehlgeschlagen haette. Hat da jemand vllt nen Tip?

Nachtrag: das ist der genaue Wortlaut von dmesg

```
** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.
```

Last edited by Gibheer on Tue Jan 18, 2005 4:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ragin

Endlich geht wieder alles  :Smile: 

Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Was mich immer noch stört ist, dass xorg ständig von Version 6.8.x auf 6.7.x up-/downgraden will.. ich hoffe mal, dass sich das dan k der neuen Treiber endlich mal gibt  :Smile: .

----------

## neonblind

chrroesner:

[quote]

Kann das irgendwie mit radeonFB zusammen hängen?

ich hatte das problem früher auch. irgendwo im forum habe ich dann mal gelesen, dass es sinnvoll wäre, sämtliche ati-komponenten aus dem kernel raus zu nehmen, sprich vesafb anstatt radeonfb. außerdem soll man die agp-treiber als module kompilieren -> agpgart und bei mir intel_agp. diese lasse ich dann per /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 auch bei jedem start vor dem fglrx module laden. seither funzt alles prächtig.

hoffe, das hilft

----------

## R!tman

Leider habe ich mit den ati-drivers schon seit laengerem dieses Problem, das sich durch die neuen Treilber noch verschlimmert hat. 

Vielleicht kennt sich von Euch jemand damit aus.

----------

## hyp0r

 *Quote:*   

> moment, ich muss mal schnell in meine privat-messages gucken, die frage kommt alle zwei wochen

 

Zeit für 'ne FAQ.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flo_02_mu

Nun - Okay, die Treiber ließen sich hier einwandfrei installieren, fglrxconfig hat auch funktioniert und der Treiber läuft.

Aber: Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass 1. ACPI deaktivierte sein muss und 2. Der Rechner einfriert, wenn man radeonfb verwendet und X herunterfährt, bzw. auf die Konsole zurückschaltet?

Ersteres is' auf nem Desktop ja noch verkraftbar, aber das mit dem radeonfb find ich schon irgendwie schwach...

- Flo

----------

## Gibheer

ich bin gerade dabei mein ACPI zu killen, mal sehen wies dann aussieht. Im moment habe ich nur freezes, siehe oben.

----------

## gt_amd64

nachdem ich mich stundenlang mit dem teil rumgeaergert habe und es nun mit einem eigenen ebuild (incl. patch fuer 2.6.10 kernel) endlich emergen konnte, kapiere ich gar nix mehr

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 258144  7

# glxinfo |grep direct

direct rendering: No

#dmesg

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 426 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] max   AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] free  LFB = 119828480

[fglrx] max   LFB = 119828480

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 65536

```

scheint also alles zu funktionieren, "nur" eben direct rendering nicht...

mein xorg.log sagt

```

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

```

und wenn ich "UseInternalAGPGART" auf "yes" setze haengt sich linux nach startx  komplett auf

glxgears zeigt mir >300 fps (im kleinen fenster), bei maximiertem fenste ca 30 fps... also scheint das ja wohl nicht zu funktionieren... langsam gebe ich es echt auf... faellt noch jemandem was ein, was hier falsch gelaufen sein koennte??? (die ati gentoo faq sagt ja nur das bei glxinfo "direct rendering: yes" stehen sollte, wenn alles glatt gelaufen ist... sehr informativ, grummel)

(amd64 + ati mobility)

----------

## chrroessner

Ich habe irgendwie dies selben Probleme hier.

DRI geht nicht,

Oder nur Composite != DRI,

YUY2 Overlay scheint dann auch nicht mehr da zu sein, weshalb tvtime nicht mehr startet. Auf meine Fernsehkarte will ich aber nicht verzichten.

ATI große Pleite, was da released wurde  :Sad: 

Gruß

Christian

N.B.: Im Moment verwende ich wieder radeon als Treiber.

----------

## frary

Hmm, gestern dachte ich noch, dass es an den ck-sources oder am inoffiziellen ebuild liegt, aber auch mit dem offiziellen Ebuild und den Gentoo-dev-sources sehe ich folgende Zeile beim Kompilieren des fglrx-moduls

```
/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 66: [: too many arguments
```

und das modul wird einfach nicht kompiliert! Außerdem werden ein Haufen Warnungen ausgeworfen. Der emerge läuft zwar durch, aber wo ist das Modul?

Sollte doch mit modprobe fglrx zu laden sein, oder?

Gibheer hatte wohl ein ähnliches Problem, aber ein modules-update hilft nicht.

Hat jemand einen Tip, was das Problem sein könnte?

@gibheer: Was genau hast du gemacht, um den Fehler bei dir zu beheben.

T

----------

## Gibheer

ich habe ein bissel gesucht und das Modul in dem Ordner "/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r4/video/" das ding gefunden. Zum dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich nichts von modules-update und habe es in meinen kernelordner kopiert ( oder bei "lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r4drs-r4/" liegt in verschiedene Ordner kopiert. Erstmal alle video ordner die ich darin finden konnte und dann noch einen videoordner den ich direkt in den Ordner erstellt habe. Welche datei jetzt genau genutzt wird weis ich nicht, aber es geht. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja.

----------

## Blackdream

@gr_amd64 benutzt du gdm als login manager?

versuch mal als root den x_server zu starten ohne gdm wenn du dann a mehr frames hast musst du gdm neu emergen Oo

----------

## gt_amd64

 *Blackdream wrote:*   

> @gr_amd64 benutzt du gdm als login manager?
> 
> versuch mal als root den x_server zu starten ohne gdm wenn du dann a mehr frames hast musst du gdm neu emergen Oo

 

ich logge mich als root ein und starte kde aus der konsole mit startx... daran liegts leider nicht

und ich weiss auch nicht ob das ein 64bit related problem ist, allerdings konnte ich in der ati faq auch 1-2 einstellungen nicht vornehmen (weil nicht vorhanden z.b. gibts da nur einen intel treiber und keinen via) ... werde morgen nochmal versuchen radeonfb rauszunehmen und durch vesafb ersetzen, wenn hier sonst niemand noch einen geistesblitz haben sollte... fuer heute habe ich erstmal genug )-: evtl. waere auch ein (komplettes) glxinfo+xorg.log interessant, wo alles einwandfrei laeuft, dann koennte ich mal vergleichen (am besten waere ne ati mobility unter amd64, oder x86 - ne andere karte wuerde es aber zur not auch tun)

----------

## chrroessner

Ich hatte leider noch zwei kleine Fehler im ebuild  :Sad: 

ich habe kernel-mod bei inherit hinzugefügt. Des weiteren benötigt man den Aufruf kernel-mod_version vor der Fehlerzeile (s.o.).

Schaut einfach ins gepostete Ebuild rein.

Kernelmodul sollte jetzt aber auf jeden Fall gebaut werden.

Gruß

Christian

P.S.: Noch ein Tip: opengl-update ati nach dem emergen ausführen. Könnte das Problem mit fehlender libGL.so.1 lösen.

----------

## mkr

Gibheer wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bin gerade dabei mein ACPI zu killen, mal sehen wies dann aussieht.

 

Bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden, ich habe genau das selbe Problem. Melde mich auch, falls ich den Fehler finde. Danke!

----------

## frary

Ich kann das Modul in folgenden Verzeichnissen finden

```
/lib/modules/2.6.8-gent/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-ck4/video/fglrx.kooo-r1/video/fglrx.ko

```

aber modules-update hilft mir nicht. Wo sollte es denn korrekterweise hin?

Hab ich vielleicht was vergessen?

Nochmal: Gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r5. Ich habe den Kernel gebaut, DRM und das Radeon Modul weggelassen, anschließend den Treiber emerged und....er kann nicht gefunden werden, weder beim neustart ( ist korrekt in modules.autoload eingetragen ) noch per modprobe.

Wie kompliziert kann es sein, einen Treiber zu laden?

T

----------

## b3cks

also bei mir haut die installation hin, allerdings kann ich das module fglrx nicht laden.

```
modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.9-nitro4/video/fglrx.ko): No such device
```

what should I do?   :Sad: 

----------

## Gibheer

also agpgart muss von deinem Board beides als Modul drin sein, dann als Grafikkartentreiber die ATI-Treiber als Modul und drm muss komplett aussen vor bleiben. Dann installiert man die ati-drivers und dann ist gut.

Hast du bei deinem Kernel noch nen Namen hinten ran gehangen? (bei mir zum Beipsiel drs-r4 und damit ist der Pfad 2.6.10-gentoo-r4dgr4 oder so

schreib mal alle Kernelverzeichnisse die du da hast

aber davon abgesehen das bei mir das Modul geladen wird, ich weiter keine Errormessages habe, ausser den Standarddingern, dass er meine Karte nciht kenne, aber unterstuetze, hat sich bei mir ncihts geaendert. Er freezed immer noch -.-

----------

## chrroessner

Welches ebuild verwendest du? Hast du meine Änderungen gelesen? Selbst wenn du das ebuild für x86 verwenden würdest, hättest du diese Fehlöer. Ohne inherit ... kernel-mod und getversion im Ebuild, kann es sein, dass das Kernelmodul gar nicht gebaut wird.

Was ich bei dem geposteten Ebuild nicht weiß ist, ob man den auskommentierten Patch verwenden muss. Ich habe die Kommentare eben mal entfernt und es scheint trotzdem durchzulaufen.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## b3cks

*verwirrtbin*

wer redet hier mit wem?

----------

## frary

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> *verwirrtbin*
> 
> wer redet hier mit wem?

 

Du mit mir, aber wir haben beide das Problem und keiner eine Lösung!

Das offizielle Ebuild sollte für x86-32 passen, das geänderte Ebuild ist wohl für 64bit.?

Könnte mal jemand, bei dem das Modul geladen wird den Output von

```
locate fglrx
```

 posten?

T

----------

## Gibheer

oh man, sind die neuen Treiber geil

mein X ist innerhalb von 10 minuten eingefroren, ohne das ich auch nur irgendeine X anwendung benutzt habe.

Und warum ist meine Radeon 9500 unter gentoo eine Radeon 9500 pro verdammt? Ich bekomm hier nen verdammten Ast >.<

in der xorg steht, dass meine Radeon ein unbekanntes Board sei, aber nen unterstuetz werden koenne (ist eine Radeon 9500 mit 128MB-Ram von HIS)

desweiteren, steht da etwas von "could not detect xfree86-version". Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie der darauf kommt? ich hab doch xorg und nciht xfree oO

Nachtrag unter Linux: output von locate fglrx.ko

```
/lib/modules/2.6.9/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r4drs-r4/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko

```

und mein lspci, damir ihr seht das ich nciht spinne

```
gibheer@Gibheer gibheer $ cat /proc/pci | grep Display

    Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R300 AD [Radeon 9500 Pro] (Secondary) (rev 0).

gibheer@Gibheer gibheer $ cat /proc/pci | grep VGA

    VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R300 AD [Radeon 9500 Pro] (rev 0).
```

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

```

Last edited by Gibheer on Tue Jan 18, 2005 8:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mkr

Gibheer: Diese Meldungen habe ich auch, die bedeuten IMHO aber nichts.

Ich habe jetzt wenigstens eine Fehlermeldung: Wenn ich X starte, schreibt dmesg folgendes:

fglrx:firegl_unlock *ERROR Process xyz using kernel context 0

Die Prozessnummer xyz (jedesmal anders) ist die PID von X.

Ich werde mich mit dieser Meldung mal auf die Suche machen...

----------

## b3cks

noch ne info, die eigentlich genau dasselbe sagt

```
# dmesg | grep fglrx

[fglrx:fregl_init] *ERROR* Device not found!
```

----------

## frary

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /lib/modules/2.6.9/video/fglrx.ko
> 
> ...

 

hmmm, woanders liegen die bei mir auch nicht. 

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 293K 18. Jan 21:19 fglrx.ko
```

Sieht das irgendwie falsch aus, oder liegt der Fehler ganz woanders?

Übrigens, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man sich über das Chaos hier im Thread ( und auf den verschiedenen Systemen ) amüsieren. Jeder hat ein eigenes Problem, und wer eins löst, hat gleich das nächste! Wenn ich das Modul laden könnte hätte ich kein rendering, hätte ich das, würde die Kiste abschmieren und hätte ich das auch noch behoben...würde ich mich ärgern, das die composite Funktionen nicht gehen.

Ich denke schon ans aufgeben, aber da es einige wohl geschafft haben, hoffe ich auf das "ichzeigeuchnasenmalwieesgeht"-Posting. ... ... möchte sich jemand beliebt machen?

T

----------

## mkr

Bei mir ist die "Process xyz using kernel context 0"-Meldung weg. Und ich habe keine Ahnung, wieso, hab nichts verstellt.

Aber es gibt immer noch einen Freeze wenn ich eine 3D-Applikation starte. Nun hab ich nicht mal mehr eine Fehlermeldung zum googeln...   :Sad: 

----------

## chrroessner

Ich musste leider noch einmal das Ebuild von Seite 4 nachbessern. Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum, aber irgendwie hat das Script nicht verstanden, dass ich nur aus dem lib64 Verzeichnis Dateien installieren wollte. Da aber leider fglrx_dri.so gegen lib32 Zeug gebaut wurde, konnte DRI nicht funktionieren!

Erfolgsmeldung: DRI läuft hier. Sowohl mit internem als auch externem AGP in 4x und 8x mit der Radeon 9800 Pro auf dem NForce3-250GB Asus K8n-E Deluxe Board mit etwa 3200 fps mit glxgears.

 :Smile: 

Eine Sache noch explizit: Es funktioniert nur, wenn radeonfb entfernt und vesafb verwendet wird.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## mkr

Wie ich von einem ATI Mitarbeiter im rage3d-forum gerade erfahren habe, unterstützen die Treiber keine 3D-Beschleunigung für die IGP-chipsets.

Und "nicht unterstützen" heisst bei ATI: freeze ohne Fehlermeldung...   :Sad: 

Aber wenn jemand das Wunder doch fertig gebracht und eine Radeon IGP mit 3D Support am laufen hat, bin ich über eine Meldung überaus dankbar.

Da kauft man einen Barebone, um wieder mal etwas zocken zu können, wartet 1 Monat auf die Treiber und dann funktioniert es doch nicht... Und der Barebone hat natürlich nicht mal einen AGP-Slot um eine nvidia-Karte nachzurüsten...

----------

## R!tman

 *mkr wrote:*   

> Wie ich von einem ATI Mitarbeiter im rage3d-forum gerade erfahren habe, unterstützen die Treiber keine 3D-Beschleunigung für die IGP-chipsets.
> 
> Und "nicht unterstützen" heisst bei ATI: freeze ohne Fehlermeldung...  
> 
> Aber wenn jemand das Wunder doch fertig gebracht und eine Radeon IGP mit 3D Support am laufen hat, bin ich über eine Meldung überaus dankbar.
> ...

 

Soviel zum Krieg zwischen nvidia und ati. 

Ati ist mit einem Kampffahrrad mit einer Steinschleuder gegen einen nvidia Leopard 2 Panzer angetreten. Auf dem Weg dahin ist jedoch der Reifen geplatzt, die Achse gebrochen, die Kette gerisssen und der Fahrer ist stinksauer.Last edited by R!tman on Wed Jan 19, 2005 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gt_amd64

 *chrroessner wrote:*   

> Ich musste leider noch einmal das Ebuild von Seite 4 nachbessern. Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum, aber irgendwie hat das Script nicht verstanden, dass ich nur aus dem lib64 Verzeichnis Dateien installieren wollte. Da aber leider fglrx_dri.so gegen lib32 Zeug gebaut wurde, konnte DRI nicht funktionieren!
> 
> Erfolgsmeldung: DRI läuft hier. Sowohl mit internem als auch externem AGP in 4x und 8x mit der Radeon 9800 Pro auf dem NForce3-250GB Asus K8n-E Deluxe Board mit etwa 3200 fps mit glxgears.
> 
> Eine Sache noch explizit: Es funktioniert nur, wenn radeonfb entfernt und vesafb verwendet wird.
> ...

 

hey, ich danke dir... mit deinem neuen ebuild (amd64) laeuft es bei mir jetzt auch mit direct rendering (1400 fps / ati mobility Mx - keine IGP), allerdings laeuft es bei mir auch mit radeonfb (kernel 2.6.10) !!!

ich habe "UseInternalAGPGART" auf "no" - ob das mit "yes" jetzt auch laeuft weiss ich momentan nicht und die warnings von wegen version usw. habe ich auch... (ich denke das ist normal)

ansonsten: habe gerade gesehen, dass jetzt auch ein offizielles ~amd64 ebuild existiert - man haette evtl. doch gleich einen tag warten sollen... (haette uns ne menge zeit+aerger erspart)

----------

## chrroessner

Ich war irritiert von der Zeile, "will come later".

Ich werde mir aber das Ebuild anschauen. Ich hatte mich an der x86 Vorlage orientiert. Wenn die nicht überarbeitet ist, gibt es da dann auch Probleme.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## TieferFeld

Hallo   :Sad: 

Hat jemand eine Mobility 9600 oder etwas so??

Egal was ich mache, es sieht zu gehen aus bis...

```
glxgears ==> freeze ==> neu starten  :cry: 
```

```
enemy territory ==> 30 sek. spielen ==> freeze ==> neu starten
```

Und was ich in diese sekunden sehen konnte war nicht viel besser als bei den alte Treiber   :Confused: 

mein xorg.conf

```
Section "Module" 

# This loads the DBE extension module. 

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension 

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables 

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module. 

    SubSection  "extmod" 

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension 

    EndSubSection 

# This loads the font modules 

    Load        "type1" 

#    Load        "speedo" 

    Load        "freetype" 

#    Load        "xtt" 

# This loads the GLX module 

    Load       "glx" 

# This loads the DRI module 

    Load       "dri" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier  "monitor" 

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5 

    VertRefresh 50-70 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

    Identifier  "tarjeta" 

    Driver      "fglrx" 

    #VideoRam    65536 

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

    Identifier  "Screen 1" 

    Device      "tarjeta" 

    Monitor     "monitor" 

    DefaultDepth 24 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       24 

        Modes       "1024x768" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

EndSection 

Section "DRI" 

    Mode 0666 

 EndSection 
```

ati mobility radeon 9600 - gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10

Hilfe! un Danke!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## unix

hi TieferFeld

mach doch bitte einen neuen Thread auf. Da hier über den neuen ATI Treiber für Xorg gesprochen wird

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Soviel zum Krieg zwischen nvidia und ati. 
> 
> Ati ist mit einem Kampffahrrad mit eine Steinschleuder gegen einen nvidia Leopard 2 Panzer angetreten. Auf dem Weg dahin ist jedoch der Reifen geplatzt, die Achse gebrochen, die Kette gerisssen und der Fahrer ist stinksauer.
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

So auf in den Kampf. Gleich mal testen

----------

## TieferFeld

OK... Aber mein Problem ist mit dem neuen ATI Treiber für Xorg   :Wink: 

Danke.

P.S.:http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?atipet

----------

## unix

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> OK... Aber mein Problem ist mit dem neuen ATI Treiber für Xorg  
> 
> Danke.
> 
> P.S.:http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?atipet

 

 :Wink:  jub das glaube ich nur wirst du hier warscheinlich weniger hilfe bekommen als in einem neuen thread  :Wink: 

Back to topic

----------

## b3cks

 *mkr wrote:*   

> Wie ich von einem ATI Mitarbeiter im rage3d-forum gerade erfahren habe, unterstützen die Treiber keine 3D-Beschleunigung für die IGP-chipsets.
> 
> Und "nicht unterstützen" heisst bei ATI: freeze ohne Fehlermeldung...  
> 
> Aber wenn jemand das Wunder doch fertig gebracht und eine Radeon IGP mit 3D Support am laufen hat, bin ich über eine Meldung überaus dankbar.
> ...

 

grumpf, dass erklärt bei mir einiges.

heißt dann wohl notebook wegschmeißen und neues kaufen   :Laughing:   ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gibheer

 *frary wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 293K 18. Jan 21:19 fglrx.ko
> ```
> ...

 

also so schaut das auch bei mir aus oO

irgendwie ist das mit den Treibern wie russiches Roulett 

aber ich kann mich nciht entsinnen irgendwas anderes noch gemacht zu haben

es waere mal wirklich nett, wenn sich einer von anderen von seinem 3D-Shooter losreisst und hier mal ein how-to macht

----------

## NightDragon

Hallo zusammen!

Da  ich an meinem Notebook so ziemlich alle Kombinationen mal ausprobiert habe und rausbekommen habe wie's bei mir funktioniert, möchte ich hier evtl. Probleme aufzählen.

a) das too many arguments hatte ich auch ---> machte aber keine Probleme

b) mit radeonfb ist auch früher immer stress gewesen bei der hardware --> nicht verwenden

c) mit vesafb-tng (ob der normale vesafb läuft? kA). funktionierts ohne probleme. verwende ein bootsplash die mobility 9000 (M9 R250, ID 4c66)

d) ACPI ist bei mir FIX im Kernel --> macht keine Probs

e) agpgart ist zwar im kernel integriert, also fix einkompiliert --> macht hier keine probleme

f) sis-agp --> wird als modul VOR fglrx in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6 geladen --> problemlos (wies mit via und co aussieht. kA)

g) Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"  --> muss auf yes stehen!

h) Option "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0" --> ohne gabs bei mir hang ups

i)  Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on" --> muss so sein wie hier.

j)  Wenn die Konfig mit fglrxconfig erstellt wird, dann ist diese für XFree ausgelegt. Im Grunde heißt das nur --> entweder 1. nur den Treiber-Breich aus der XFConfig4 kopieren und in die xorg. an der richtigen Stelle Positionieren bzw, dann auch anpassen, oder 2. cp XFConfig4 xorg.conf und dann Driver "Keayboard" durch kbd ersetzen.

k) nach emerge ati-drivers  ein modules-update und opengl-update ATI

l) env-update + System neugestartet...

m) So müsste es laufen  :Smile: 

Die genannten Optionen gehören in die Driver Section zu fglrx dazu.

Für alle die es interessiert oder noch helfen könnte, mein rel. Systemdaten:

vesafb-tng mit aktivem fbsplash

Kernel: gen-dev-src 2.6.10-r5

X-Windows: x11-xorg.6.8.0-r3

Graka: ATI mobility 9000 (M9 R250 ID 4c66)

ATI-Treiber: Version 8.8.25

Chipsatz Sis 645DX

Notebook FJSC Amilo D 7820

ACPI im Kernel einkompiliert

ATI-Treiber NICHT ausgewählt im Kernel.

AGPGART fix im kernel, aber "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

sis-agp durch /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6 noch VOR fglrx geladen.

Im Anschluss fglrx in den modules.audoload/kernel2.6.

Ja. Das wären so meine Einstellungen.

Vielleicht hilfts wem oder so.

Greets,

ND

----------

## misterxx

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> f) sis-agp --> wird als modul VOR fglrx in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6 geladen --> problemlos (wies mit via und co aussieht. kA)
> 
> 

 

was soll man genau im Kernel auswählen, so dass man diesen fglrx.ko modul in seime /lib/modules/.. ordner erhält ? Ich finde in meinem gentoo-dev-source-2.6.10-r5 keine passende Option (sis-agp auch nicht).

Ich habe auch die gleiche Konfiguration, nur die Radeon 9200. Habe auch den neuen Treiber installiert. Leider kriege ich 

```
acer@oleg $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

acer@oleg $

```

----------

## frary

Wie ich vermutet hatte, kann ich das Modul heute ohne Probleme kompilieren und laden. Die Fehlermeldung ist weg und X startet mit dem fglrx Modul ohne Problem sofort.

Ich habe rendering=yes und glxgears bringt immerhin 1000fps, Hardwarebeschleunigung funktioniert wohl.

Wie ich ebenfalls vermutet hatte, funktioniert sonst erstmal nix, fgl_glxgears verweigert ebenso die Arbeit wie Americas Army:

```
torsten@siren X11 $ armyops

FGLTexMgr: opentorsten@siren X11 $ armyops

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

Signal: SIGSEGV [segmentation fault]

Aborting.

Crash information will be saved to your logfile.
```

Ich hatte ganz verdrängt, das es ein bisschen tricky sein kann, die xorg.conf richtig zu frisieren! 

```
...

Section "DeSection "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "RenderAccel"                "1" ##war 1

    Option "AGPMode"                    "4"

#    Option "AllowGLXwithComposite"      "true"

#    Option "AGPFastWrite"              "true" ##new

#    Option "EnablePageFlip"             "true" ##new

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "TDMS, CRT"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "45 - 100" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "60 - 120" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=496e

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 1"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:1"    # vendor=1002, device=496e

    Screen 1

EndSection

```

Eigentlich würde ich es für heute gut sein lassen, aber ein bisschen AA in guter Qualität wäre auch nicht schlecht...Vorschläge?

T

----------

## Gibheer

 *frary wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>    
> 
> ...

 

ich haette da mal eine frage zu der Einstellung

da ich mein GraKaBIOS geflasht habe, weis ich das diese Option definitv falsch sein muesste (hab lang genug an meinem BIOS gebaut). Wie ist die Option, wenn ich da PAL-irgendwas einsetzen muss/will?

Nachtrag: [sturmjubel]MEINE GRAKA GEHT!!!!![/sturmjubel]

ich hab die config von frary kopiert und nur ncoh ein wenig angepasst und glxgears lief zum ersten mal durch ohne das mein X eingefroren ist. Morgen kommt dann der Stresstest mit UT2k3

auch wenns ne weile gedauert, aber endlich kann ich ATI auch mal knutschen noch viel mehr mein gentoo ^^

bin seit einem Monat Linuxuser und das ist der dritte grosse erfolg, juhuuuu ^^

Nachtrag 2: scheiss ATI, scheiss ATI, ...

ich hab gedacht sie liefen (weil ja 12 Anzeigen bei glxgears schon ein rekord war, doppelt so viele anzeigen wie normal) aber nein, nach nochmaligen aufrufen ist mein X einfach wieder eingefroren.

Und weiter geht die suche nach einer loesung. ich koennte ...

----------

## mkr

Ich hab mich nach vielen Fehlversuchen wieder mit den x11-drm Treibern abgefunden. Die ATI-Treiber (auch die neuen) bieten für meine Radeon IGP keinen 3D Support (wie ich schon geschrieben habe).

Mit den x11-drm-Treibern aus dem ~x86-Tree funktioniert die 3D-Beschleunigung einigermassen (stabil, aber nicht sehr schnell).

Mal sehen, vielleicht klappts mit den nächsten Treibern...

----------

## macabros

die karte sollte ansich unterstützt werden zumindest nach dem FAQ

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/ati-faq.xml

hatte änliche probleme mit ner ati9600 bis ich dahinter gekommen bin das ich  

noch einiges in kernel aktivieren musste.

hast du z.B den AGP-Slott vom Hersteller drin?

war mein problem!

ich konnte die benötigte hadware module durch ne Gnoppix cd ermitteln!

und am ende fglrxconfig laufen lassen und die erzeugte /etc/X11/Xfree???-4.config in die passende /etc/X11/xorg.conf umbennenen!

gruß 

mac

----------

## b3cks

 *macabros wrote:*   

> die karte sollte ansich unterstützt werden zumindest nach dem FAQ
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/ati-faq.xml
> 
> hatte anliche probleme mit ner ati9600 bis ich dahinter gekommen bin das ich  
> ...

 

es werden aber nur folgende karten mit IGP chipsatz unterstützt:

 *Quote:*   

> The ATI Proprietary Linux driver is designed to support the following ATI Integrated products:
> 
> RADEON™ 9100 IGP
> 
> RADEON™ 9200 IGP
> ...

 

siehe: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.8.25.html

----------

## mkr

 *Quote:*   

> Caution: This software driver provides 2D support only for the ATI RADEON 9100 IGP and ATI RADEON 9100 PRO IGP.

 

Und genau eine Radeon 9100 IGP habe ich...

Schon merkwürdig, dass die freien x11-drm-Treiber mehr können als die proprietären von ATI.

----------

## Neo_0815

 *chrroessner wrote:*   

> Ich musste leider noch einmal das Ebuild von Seite 4 nachbessern. Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum, aber irgendwie hat das Script nicht verstanden, dass ich nur aus dem lib64 Verzeichnis Dateien installieren wollte. Da aber leider fglrx_dri.so gegen lib32 Zeug gebaut wurde, konnte DRI nicht funktionieren!
> 
> Erfolgsmeldung: DRI läuft hier. Sowohl mit internem als auch externem AGP in 4x und 8x mit der Radeon 9800 Pro auf dem NForce3-250GB Asus K8n-E Deluxe Board mit etwa 3200 fps mit glxgears.
> 
> Eine Sache noch explizit: Es funktioniert nur, wenn radeonfb entfernt und vesafb verwendet wird.
> ...

 

Bei mir funktioniert vesafb aber nicht ... nur das radeonfb tut gescheit, darf ich erfahren, nimmst du vesafb oder vesafb-tng und welchen Modus beim booten?

MfG

----------

## b3cks

 *mkr wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Caution: This software driver provides 2D support only for the ATI RADEON� 9100 IGP and ATI RADEON 9100 PRO IGP. 
> 
> Und genau eine Radeon 9100 IGP habe ich...
> 
> Schon merkwürdig, dass die freien x11-drm-Treiber mehr können als die proprietären von ATI.

 

guck mal hier: http://www.consultmatt.co.uk/linux/nx9005/radeon-igp/index.php

Ist zwar etwas frickelig, aber ich werd mich heute Abend vielleicht mal ran wagen. Er behandelt zwar eine Radeon IGP 320M in einem HP nx9005 Notebook aber bei den Patches scheint es rein um IGP Karten zu gehen.

----------

## mkr

b3cks wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> guck mal hier: http://www.consultmatt.co.uk/linux/nx9005/radeon-igp/index.php
> 
> Ist zwar etwas frickelig, aber ich werd mich heute Abend vielleicht mal ran wagen. Er behandelt zwar eine Radeon IGP 320M in einem HP nx9005 Notebook aber bei den Patches scheint es rein um IGP Karten zu gehen.

 

Bei mir laufen die DRI-Treiber aus portage mit dem 2.6.10er Kernel. Als das Howto geschrieben wurde, unterstützte der Kernel den IGP-Chipsatz wahrscheinlich noch nicht, jetzt funktioniert es aber ohne Probleme (Module agpgart, ati_agp und radeon). Ich musste aber x11-drm aus "~x86" nehmen, die "stable" Treiber blieben bei mir relativ häufig hängen. Mit dem neuen x11-drm konnte ich gestern den ganzen Abend lang ohne Absturz zocken.

Ich hoffte auf die proprietären Treiber von ATI, weil die DRI-Treiber nicht sehr schnell sind. Medal of Honor läuft zwar, aber nur auf einer niedrigen Qualitätsstufe.

----------

## NightDragon

@ misterxx:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> was soll man genau im Kernel auswählen, so dass man diesen fglrx.ko modul in seime /lib/modules/.. ordner erhält ? Ich finde in meinem gentoo-dev-source-2.6.10-r5 keine passende Option (sis-agp auch nicht). 
> 
> 

 

Also Wenn Du auch einen Amilo D hast solltest Du auch einen SIS-Chipsatz haben. (Wichtig ist rauszufinden, welchen Chipsatz du hast, weil ich nicht ausschließen möchte, das der Treiber was mit hilft beim erfolgreichen X start)

Unter

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

folgendes

```

Device Drivers -->

  Charachter Devices -->

   (*) /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

       <M>   SiS chipset support 

```

Wie Du siehst ist der AGP-Support fix im kernel (*) ... und der SIS-Chipsatz-Treiber als Modul gebaut.

Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, das du DEINEN Chipsatz als Treiber wählst. Sis bringt nichts wenn du einen Intel-Chipsatz hast.

Im jeden Handbuch findest du normalerweise die technischen Daten...

Ansonsten zeigen es manche Systeme im BIOS an und wieder andere zeigen es beim booten selbst an.

Zurück zur Kernel.

nach dem Du deinen Chipsatz als Modul ausgewählt hast und die Kernel mittels Exit und speichern verlassen hast:

```

make && make modules_install && modules-update

```

darauf hin wird er mal kur compilieren usw...

dann musst du deine kernel, wie gewohnt auf /boot/ kopieren usw. aber das kennst du sicher schon.

Im Anschluss, um den Treiber auch automatisch  beim boot zu laden

"sis-agp", oder welchen Chipsatz Du auch immer hast, unter /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eintragen.

und das am besten in der Zeile über fglrx.

Solltest du dort kein fglrx stehen haben.

dann trags einfach in der Zeile unter dem AGP-Treiber ein.

Hope that helps...

Nighty

----------

## Radi

Hallo, ich hab eine lauffähige Dualhead Konfiguration it TV-Out am laufen, vielleicht hilft sie ja einigen leuten...

```
Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load        "dbe"       # Double buffer extension

        SubSection  "extmod"

#               Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load        "type1"

        Load        "freetype"

        Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

        Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

#       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk"

#       FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/korean/baekmuk"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

        Option       "RandR" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard1"

        Driver  "kbd"

        Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option "XkbModel"       "pc105"

        Option "XkbLayout"      "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse1"

        Driver "mouse"

        Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

        Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

        Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

        Option          "Edges"         "1900 5400 1800 3900"

        Option          "Finger"        "25 30"

        Option          "MaxTapTime"    "180"

        Option          "MaxTapMove"    "220"

        Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

        Option          "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

        Option          "MaxSpeed"      "0.25"

        Option          "AccelFactor"   "0.0007"

        Option          "SHMConfig"     "on"

        Option          "UpDownScrolling"       "on"

        Option          "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

        Option          "CorePointer"   ""

        Option          "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier  "Monitor0"

        HorizSync   50 - 70

        VertRefresh 55-60

        Option "DPMS"

        ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "TV"

        HorizSync       31.5

        VertRefresh     49.0-61.0

        Option "DPMS"

        modeline "pal_320x240" 6.125 320 328 360 392 240 267 270 312 -hsync -vsync # H 15625 [Hz], V 50.0801 [Hz]

        modeline "pal_400x300" 7.75 400 416 456 496 300 444 450 625 -hsync -vsync interlace # H 15625 [Hz], V 50 [Hz]

        modeline "pal_512x384" 9.875 512 528 576 632 384 486 492 625 -hsync -vsync interlace # H 15625 [Hz], V 50 [Hz]

        modeline "pal_640x480" 12.25 640 656 712 784 480 534 540 625 -hsync -vsync interlace # H 15625 [Hz], V 50 [Hz]

        modeline "pal_768x576" 14.75 768 784 864 944 576 582 588 625 -hsync -vsync interlace # H 15625 [Hz], V 50 [Hz]

        modeline "pal_720x576" 13.875 720 744 808 888 576 582 588 625 -hsync -vsync interlace # H 15625 [Hz], V 50 [Hz]

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Standard VGA"

        VendorName  "Unknown"

        BoardName   "Unknown"

        Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

        Driver                              "fglrx"

        Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"      "yes"

#       Option                              "NoDDC"

        Option "no_accel"                   "no"

        Option "no_dri"                     "no"

        Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

        Option "MonitorLayout"              "LVDS, STV"

        Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

        Option "HSync2"                     "56-60"

        Option "VRefresh2"                  "50-70"

        Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

        Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "-4"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "-6"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "12"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "2"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

        Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

        Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

        Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

        Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

        Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

        Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

        Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

        Option "Stereo"                     "off"

        Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

        Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

        Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

        Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

        Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

        Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

        Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

        Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

        Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

        Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

        BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

        Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier                          "ATI1"

        Driver                              "fglrx"

        Option "no_accel"                   "yes"

        Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

        Option "TVVSizeAdj"          Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "12"

        Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

        Option "TVHStartAdj"                "2"

        Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

        BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

        Screen 1

EndSection

Section "VideoAdaptor"

        Identifier   "Adaptor0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier  "Screen0"

        Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

        Monitor     "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        VideoAdaptor "Adaptor0"

#       Option "backingstore"

        Subsection "Display"

                Depth       24

                Modes       "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#               Virtual     1280 1024

        EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen1"

        Device          "ATI1"

        Monitor         "TV"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier  "Server Layout"

        Screen "Screen0"

        Screen "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

        InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice "Touchpad" "Always Core"

        InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

                                                                                                         

EndSection

```

Ich habe eine Acer Travelmate 803 ich habe gerade 2 Stunden lange UT2004 gespielt, bei höchster Detailstufe. Ich verwende keine Framebuffer für die Konsole, weil ich festgestellt hab, dass der Framebuffer für die proprietären ATI Treiber das Hauptproblem sind, verwenden gleicher Speicherbereiche usw. 

Ob man die Videoadaptor Sektion braucht weiß ich nicht, ich habs mal mit reingeschrieben, nachdem ich feststellen musste, dass xv in einer Dualhead konfiguration Standardmässig deaktiviert ist. wenn ich ein Video auf dem 2. Monitor abspiele mit xv bekommeich streifen auf dem 1. Monitor, aber wenn ich dann Xine oder mplayer beende dann ist das auch wieder weg. Xine sollte version 1.0 sein, nichts drunte also kein preirgendwas. Mplayer geht gleich so.

Ich hoffe, dass hilft vielleicht einigen weiter.

/edit: die RANDR erweiterung Funktioniert im Zusammenhang mit Xinerama noch nicht, dass muss wohl erst von den xorg Entwicklern implementiert werden.

----------

## TieferFeld

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Ich habe alle eure xorg.conf versucht ====> hängt ==> Rechner jedes mal neu starten => ich bin schon müde

So, ich kann kein DRI benutzen. Ich verstehe nicht warum!, wenn es euch geht   :Confused: 

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## Hacman

hmm...hab ne Radeon9200 und bei mir funktioniert das ganze mit den fglrx Treibern soweit.

Jedoch ist es unmöglich damit Videos zu gucken geschweigedenn Quake3 oder sonstiges zu spielen. (alles baut sich ziemlich langsam auf und es ziehen sich "schlieren""

Warten wa mal ab was die nächste Version bringt :/

----------

## misterxx

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> @ misterxx: ..

 

Danke, ich habe es hingekriegt. Was bleibt noch die Sache "Composite" zu testen  :Smile:  Läuft es bei jemanden schon unter ATI ?

----------

## thatsreal

Hi,

ich bin ein gentoo anfänger, also bitte nix übel nehmen. Ich hab amd64 und ne 9600xt, aber wenn ich emerge -s ati-drivers mache bekomm ich nur ein ebuild für x86 für die version 8.8.25 und das ist gemaked. Wenn ich dann ACCPET_KEYWORDS="- x86" emerge -p ati-drivers eingebe, will er eine ältere version von xorg mergen und eine ati-drivers version 3.14.1. (Natürlich habe ich schon emerge sync probiert) Wie kann ich die aktuellen Trieber für amd64 mergen (mit de n rpms von der ati site hab ich keinen erfolg gehabt, da rpm sich bei mir nicht kompilieren lassen will) und vorallem, was muss ich danach machen (ich habe den kernel 2.6.9) und was muss ich vieleicht vorher in der kernelkonfguration einstellen und wo da?

Danke,

thatsreal

----------

## chrroessner

@Neo_0815:

Das sagt /proc/cmdline:

```
root=/dev/sda7 acpi=force apic=verbose gentoo=nodevfs devfs=nomount video=mtrr,vesafb:1280x1024-32@75 vga=0x31B console=tty0
```

MTRR braucht wie immer einen Fix:

Bitte nicht einfach so übernehmen, sondern selbst ermitteln. Tip: http://gentoo-wiki.com und nach mtrr suchen. Den Beitrag zu mtrr und Acer Travelmate lesen.

```
echo "base=0xe0000000 size=0x1000000 type=write-combining" > /proc/mtrr
```

Damit funktioniert es bei mir, auch wenn es scheinbar noch kleine Probleme zwischen X und Konsole gibt.

```
Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:108

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:<ffffffff8012ce75>{__might_sleep+181} <ffffffffa01008ba>{:fglrx:__ke_down_struct_sem+42}

       <ffffffffa01149db>{:fglrx:drm_getmagic+267} <ffffffffa01148d0>{:fglrx:drm_getmagic+0}

       <ffffffffa0103f3e>{:fglrx:firegl_ioctl+334} <ffffffff80185bdf>{sys_ioctl+895}

       <ffffffff8010ec39>{error_exit+0} <ffffffff8010e386>{system_call+126}
```

Quake3, UT2004-demo laufen. Bei Doom3-demo musste ich in der Conf die Detection für Audio von best auf oss wechseln. Das Programm friert bei mir allerdings im Spiel ab (Da, wo das erste Mal die Konsole ausblendet - nach dem Briefing).

Trotzdem, mehr ist wohl im Augenblick nicht zu wollen. Ich bin dankbar für den Anfang.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## misterxx

 *thatsreal wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin ein gentoo anfänger, also bitte nix übel nehmen. Ich hab amd64 und ne 9600xt, aber wenn ich emerge -s ati-drivers mache bekomm ich nur ein ebuild für x86 für die version 8.8.25 und das ist gemaked. Wenn ich dann ACCPET_KEYWORDS="- x86" emerge -p ati-drivers eingebe, will er eine ältere version von xorg mergen und eine ati-drivers version 3.14.1. (Natürlich habe ich schon emerge sync probiert) Wie kann ich die aktuellen Trieber für amd64 mergen (mit de n rpms von der ati site hab ich keinen erfolg gehabt, da rpm sich bei mir nicht kompilieren lassen will) und vorallem, was muss ich danach machen (ich habe den kernel 2.6.9) und was muss ich vieleicht vorher in der kernelkonfguration einstellen und wo da?
> 
> Danke,
> ...

 

schreibe in die Datei /etc/portage/package.keywords die Zeile

```
media-video/ati-drivers ~x86
```

und dann führe den emerge auf folgende Weise aus:

```
emerge =ati-drivers-8.8.25
```

----------

## Blackdream

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *NightDragon wrote:*   @ misterxx: .. 
> 
> Danke, ich habe es hingekriegt. Was bleibt noch die Sache "Composite" zu testen  Läuft es bei jemanden schon unter ATI ?

 

composite läuft so naja weil wenn man die Composite Extension anmacht schaltet sich DRI aus  :Sad: 

----------

## misterxx

 *Blackdream wrote:*   

> composite läuft so naja weil wenn man die Composite Extension anmacht schaltet sich DRI aus 

 

wenn ich sie in xorg.conf anmache und dann kde starte, sehe ich keine Transparenz. Nur die Darstellung bei einigen Anwendungen wird gestört, sonst nix positives. Oder soll man noch mehr als "diese Paar Zeilen für Composite Extension in die xorg.conf einfügen" machen ?

----------

## reptile

 *Blackdream wrote:*   

> 
> 
> composite läuft so naja weil wenn man die Composite Extension anmacht schaltet sich DRI aus 

 

also genauso wie bei den nvidia-treibern... (auch trotz 'AllowGLXWithComposite "true"' bei mir)

----------

## equinox0r

ich habs mittlerweile hinbekommen   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=282983

----------

## TarChul

hallo,

ich hab eben die neuen treiber installiert. ich benutze 2.6.10, agpgart, intel-agp, kein framebuffer support, composite disabled, FSAA disabled.

laut xorg-log wird dri korrekt initialisiert, keine ersichtlichen fehlermeldungen, auch bei glxinfo scheint alles ok zu sein.

dennoch zeigt mein glxgears gerade mal ~ 1500 fps an, und das finde ich für eine radeon mobility 9700 mit 128 MB verdächtig wenig. mein desktop hat mit einer geforce 4 ti ca. 3500 fps...

die frameraten in enemy territory sind auch nicht gerade berauschend. hat jemand ein paar gute tuning-tips?

----------

